# rosewater as fragrance (hot process)



## kyliecoast (Jun 9, 2013)

I am new to soaping (I've made 3 CPHP batches).

For my fragrance can I use rosewater with a few drops of rose otto essential oil instead of all essential oil? Will rosewater cause the soap to suds up? the rosewater smells stronger than the oil (3% rose otto in jojoba).

Thanks


----------



## lsg (Jun 9, 2013)

Are you planning on using rosewater after the cook? If so, I don't think you will be able to use enough to make a difference in the scent. I don't think the scent of rosewater will survive saponifcation or the cook, if added at the beginning.


----------



## paillo (Jun 9, 2013)

Rosewater is wonderful in lotions - I'm with Isg, I don't think the rosewater scent will survive even HP after the cook. And rose otto is so frightfully expensive!! I'd save both for another use that's more forgiving. But will be eager to hear your results!


----------



## kyliecoast (Jun 9, 2013)

I added the entire 10ml bottle of rose otto (3%) and about 10ml of rosewater after the cook. I also dissolved red pigment powder in about 15ml of sunflower oil. This was a trial batch, only 450gm oil weight.

I let it cool in the mould overnight it has yucky wet brown edges but when I cut that off it reveals nice red firm soap. It has a very mild rose scent. 

My daughter videoed the unmoulding and cutting process if you'd like to see what happened with the browness. let me know if you're interested and I'll upload the video.


----------



## lsg (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope I speak for everyone when I say, we are always interested in problems with soap making.


----------



## kyliecoast (Jun 17, 2013)

It now has no fragrance at all


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh man. I'm sorry that the scent didn't stick. How about the color? Is it still red?


----------



## kyliecoast (Jun 24, 2013)

yeah its too red. I grated it up and made it into liquid soap.


----------

